# Equal-I-Zer Hitch



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

We are getting ready to head north and pick up our TT. As I mentioned in another thread we upgraded from a 2004 F-150 2X4 Gasser to a 2004 Dodge Ram 3500 2X4 Cummins Turbo Diesel w/ an 8' bed




























That oughta do the trick (I love that truck already).

Anyway... I called and verified the Hitch we are getting: The Equal-i-zer

We've read about the Hensley Hitch and the Husky Center Line... and probably some others... but we've been assured that the Equal-i-zer is a very good hitch.

What say ye?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is a very good hitch and extremely good for the money.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have had mine now for going on 5 years and it has performed perfectly. From time to time I do replace the the L brackets and pins but other than that it works great. I have the 1200/12000 lbs model. Have no evperience with any of the others you mentioned but I'm sure they do a goood job. Just very happy with the Equalizer for myself.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I use the equal-i-zer and like it - their customer support is great....


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Mbrwr said:


> We are getting ready to head north and pick up our TT. As I mentioned in another thread we upgraded from a 2004 F-150 2X4 Gasser to a 2004 Dodge Ram 3500 2X4 Cummins Turbo Diesel w/ an 8' bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the same hitch and pull a 298RE no problem. you will love it.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Once you get over the noise aspect of the hitch, you will love it. (Noisy on turning when in a park for example).


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had mine for two seasons, and would buy one again, if I was doing it over. Simple hookup and works great.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

The Equalizer is a Great setup, Just make sure you are getting the 4-Point, otherwise you wont have any sway control.
I didnt know the difference until i bought the 4-Point. they look almost the same and the dealer made me a deal and didnt tell me what the diff was. Good Luck.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

I had the Dealer setup the Equalizer the first time. The first trip was white knuckle the whole way. The second trip, after adjusting the equalizer, was much better. With a properly setup hitch and the diesel, your rig should be a pleasure to drive


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

i have the e2 hitch i think it is made by eqalizer but am not sure . ihave the one rated for a 1000 pounds hitch weight. hope this is a good one think it has the 4 point sway control on it . ipaid 400.00 installed


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Love it! Great hitch! I've had mine for a couple of years now and it has performed flawlessly. It's a great tool for control sway and weight distribution. Sounds like you are buying the TT from a dealer away from home? Be sure you know which model Equal-i-zer you are getting. You want to make sure you have enough hitch for your tongue weight AND trailer weight. I believe Equal-i-zer makes 4 or 5 different models:

http://www.equalizerhitch.com/productinfo/tech_specs.php


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We love ours.


----------



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. We got the 4 point and are half way from Ohio to Florida. So far it's been GREAT!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Great hitch - love it. Dealer setup on my old F-150 was not good. Trip home was scary at times. After setting it up correctly - it has been just fantastic. Carry a can of white spray grease and give the friction points a blast on occasion to quiet down the hitch. After getting our F250, I again printed the instructions and followed them. Experience has been just as good as it was with the half ton. Thumbs up!

-CC


----------

